

Channel the voice of Paul Graham with WriteLikePaul.com - h34t

So this was a quick hack for the TechCrunch Disrupt hackathon. As you type, it uses the last word you've entered to grab all the "next words" that Paul Graham might say. So if you type in "Startups", you'll see a list of words that have followed the word "startups" in PG's essays.<p>You can click on words to select them, or use up/down arrows to navigate and the right arrow to select.<p>It's simplistic and a bit buggy but was fun to build. I used Node.js, Express, Now.js, and Redis. It's hosted on a free Heroku Cedar instance.<p>http://www.writelikepaul.com
======
collint
I now call for a classic fixed round, but barring emergencies you do raise
angel investments.

------
yolesaber
"Beautiful highways running android, mountains on drugs"

------
HardyLeung
Creative! "I worry we didn't think about investors' intentions so we'd be
replaced by its opponents."

------
rudiger
_It turns out_ by taking a block of absolute returns, investors cause the best
deals to close.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.writelikepaul.com>

------
MattBearman
"Never again play games with users, it's literally just like malaria."

This is pretty fun

------
systemtrigger
"David Heinemeier Hansson gave up a dangerous drug addiction we funded."

------
anujkk
Students may also influence people doing something broken.

Nice.

